# Spring Fair Newark - Weather this weekend



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi All,

Just packing the van and looked at the weather for the weekend.

Bright and breezy but it is going to be nippy..... will feel like 3 degrees both days!!

Also, a bit of rain Saturday night.

Look forward to seeing you all tonight.

Sharon


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Have a good one Sharon 
.. wish we were coming but we will see you all at Peterborough.. 

re weather, get one of your famous curries on the hob.. :wink:


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Jim 

Now there's a plan!!

See you at the next show.

Sharon


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Sharon,I bet Keith won't consider that cold. :lol: 
Phone you later.
Gary


----------

